# 3 weeks old Havs



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Many of you are watching the web cam, but sometimes it's nice to see stills. The babies are really getting cute and look like little doggies! All of them are going to wonderful homes! :clap2:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

They're ADORABLE!! Who's who in the photo?

-Jeanne-


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Such cute babies. There will be a lot of picture saving from new families on that shot. I loved that Laurie kept me so updated on Mae's first 8 weeks those pics are priceless!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> They're ADORABLE!! Who's who in the photo?
> 
> -Jeanne-


LtoR: Jubilee, Nico, Rose (Tessa), Charm (Elizabeth), Piper


----------



## Rob'sHavanese (Jul 31, 2013)

Fabulous. Who doesn't love puppies? If you get a chance can you get a photo of them all sleeping together - it's really cute when they snuggle into one large pile of pups. What is the number of females / males?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Rob'sHavanese said:


> Fabulous. Who doesn't love puppies? If you get a chance can you get a photo of them all sleeping together - it's really cute when they snuggle into one large pile of pups. What is the number of females / males?



















These were taken yesterday. Sleeping pics are easy, that's about all they do all day.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're adorable! I'm sure the waiting families are counting the days!


----------



## Rob'sHavanese (Jul 31, 2013)

Way too cute :thumb:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the pictures!! I have really enjoyed looking at them on the cam. They are all so adorable!!!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Karen Collins said:


> View attachment 75577
> 
> 
> Many of you are watching the web cam, but sometimes it's nice to see stills. The babies are really getting cute and look like little doggies! All of them are going to wonderful homes! :clap2:


They're all cute, but the end one on the far right catches my attention the most.

What's his/her name and is (s)he one of the more adventerous?


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> They're all cute, but the end one on the far right catches my attention the most.
> 
> What's his/her name and is (s)he one of the more adventerous?


Nevermind about the name, she's Piper. I love her.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

EEEE! OOOOH! AAAAH! That's all.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> What's his/her name and is (s)he one of the more adventerous?


Yes, that's Piper. She's very sweet and loving. Loves to cuddle and be petted. She's always snuggling with her litter mates. But she was the last one to climb out of the whelping box. So, maybe not so adventurous yet.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Karen Collins said:


> Yes, that's Piper. She's very sweet and loving. Loves to cuddle and be petted. She's always snuggling with her litter mates. But she was the last one to climb out of the whelping box. So, maybe not so adventurous yet.


I'm sure we all have our opinions, but I knew she was the "pick of the litter" (at least for me), as soon as I saw her.

Dana and I felt the same way about Gibbs when we saw him. Our breeder had 5 boys, and Dana and I had first choice. We went to visit, and without discussing it, each hoped the other liked Gibbs the best. As an added bonus, Gibbs was the only one to poop. He walked right over the paper, squatted, pooped, walked over to us and sat down. It was as if we all knew.

I know, I sound like a sap!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I'm sure we all have our opinions, but I knew she was the "pick of the litter" (at least for me), as soon as I saw her.
> 
> Dana and I felt the same way about Gibbs when we saw him. Our breeder had 5 boys, and Dana and I had first choice. We went to visit, and without discussing it, each hoped the other liked Gibbs the best. As an added bonus, Gibbs was the only one to poop. He walked right over the paper, squatted, pooped, walked over to us and sat down. It was as if we all knew.
> 
> I know, I sound like a sap!


Nope. You don't sound like a sap AT ALL. I was all business about getting "the right" puppy. I knew I wanted a dog for performance competition, and I was going to get it RIGHT. I even flew a trainer down with me to temperament test the litter. Well, FORTUNATELY, she pronounced that there wasn't a puppy in the lot that wasn't a good prospect&#8230; Because although she and the breeder had kind of "picked" a different puppy for me&#8230; KODI was the one who kept leaving off playing with his brothers to come and sit in my lap.

I was DYING. I had PROMISED my trainer friend that I wouldn't go home with the "wrong" puppy. I kept TRYING to like the other puppy as much as Kodi, but he just danced around, cute as could be, but pretty much saying, "leave me alone&#8230; I'm busy!"

Well, the rest is history. WE all talked about it, and everyone agreed that personal connection had to count too, so it was Kodi who came home with me.  (the breeder was so sure I was going to take the OTHER puppy that she had already filled out the paperwork, and had to change it all!) So "Jib" (the other puppy) lives happily on a sail boat most of the year now, and Kodi has been everything I could possibly want in a dog! (well, except when he's stealing napkins out of my lap or eating deer poop again, but who's counting? )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> View attachment 75577
> 
> 
> Many of you are watching the web cam, but sometimes it's nice to see stills. The babies are really getting cute and look like little doggies! All of them are going to wonderful homes! :clap2:


They couldn't be cuter, Karen! But they are "all" going to good homes? I thought you were hoping to keep one!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> They couldn't be cuter, Karen! But they are "all" going to good homes? I thought you were hoping to keep one!


I was, Karen, but decided to let them all go since I had such good homes. However, I'm having major second thoughts! I really really want to keep Piper, but Dance didn't ask me if it was a good time to go in heat and have puppies. This is going to be a very busy spring and summer for our family (new grand baby, this current litter, and a California wedding) and I have to be strong. It wouldn't be fair to bring a new puppy into our home when I can't spend the time I need to train, socialize and begin showing. So, my time will come. Hopefully, next litter. :/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> I was, Karen, but decided to let them all go since I had such good homes. However, I'm having major second thoughts! I really really want to keep Piper, but Dance didn't ask me if it was a good time to go in heat and have puppies. This is going to be a very busy spring and summer for our family (new grand baby, this current litter, and a California wedding) and I have to be strong. It wouldn't be fair to bring a new puppy into our home when I can't spend the time I need to train, socialize and begin showing. So, my time will come. Hopefully, next litter. :/


Well, I'm sure you're doing the right thing, both for your sanity AND for the puppies, but BOY would that be hard!!! Good for you for being strong!


----------

